# Werbebanner



## zotos (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte allen Sponsoren die dieses Forum mit ihrer Werbung unterstützen Danken.

Aber mal ehrlich das Gezappel nervt mich. Ich weis ja nicht wie es den anderen Usern so geht aber ich finde das nicht ansprechend wenn das alles so flackert.

Es kann natürlich auch ganz einfach dran liegen das mein Gehirn nicht in der Lage ist all die Informationen zu verarbeiten ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

immerhin flackern 5 von 11 nicht ... 

das problem ist wahrscheinlich "wie bekomme ich soviel wie möglich ansprechenden content in so ein kleines feld?" ... naja, ohne die werbung wäre dieses forum aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr da, deswegen kann ich mich da nicht wirklich drüber aufregen, will ich auch nicht


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2008)

oh ich wusste gar nicht das der Kollege vierlagig das Schleimen notwendig hat.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> oh ich wusste gar nicht das der Kollege vierlagig das Schleimen notwendig hat.



nich das schleimen, nur das forum


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> ...Aber mal ehrlich das Gezappel nervt mich. Ich weis ja nicht wie es den anderen Usern so geht aber ich finde das nicht ansprechend wenn das alles so flackert.



Du bist gemein. Die Sponsoren investieren in animierte Banner und
wollen uns eine Freude machen und Du meckerst nur rumm. 



zotos schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich auch ganz einfach dran liegen das mein Gehirn nicht in der Lage ist all die Informationen zu verarbeiten ;o)



Als Nicht-Siemens-Programmierer tut man sich halt schwer mit 
Endlosschleifen ...


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread angesprochen, kann ich dein Problem nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, da ich immer noch keine Werbebanner habe. 
Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich das hingekriegt habe, würde ich dir das sagen.

Werbefreien Gruß


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Thread angesprochen, kann ich dein Problem nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, da ich immer noch keine Werbebanner habe.
> Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich das hingekriegt habe, würde ich dir das sagen.
> 
> Werbefreien Gruß


 
Jetzt mach den zotos doch nicht so neidisch. Der ärgert sich so schon genug!


----------



## Solaris (10 Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch Foren da befindet sich auch noch Werbung zwischen den einzelnen Post's und auch rechts und links und eigentlich überall. Also, es könnte schlimmer sein...
Ich finde Smily-Spammer die Smilys gleich dutzendweise hintereinander einfügen und die dann auch noch 24 Stunden pro Tag rumhüpfen lassen viel lästiger.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Foren da befindet sich auch noch Werbung zwischen den einzelnen Post's und auch rechts und links und eigentlich überall. Also, es könnte schlimmer sein...


 
Ja im Gegensatz dazu haben wir es noch richtig gut erwischt!



Solaris schrieb:


> Ich finde Smily-Spammer die Smilys gleich dutzendweise hintereinander einfügen und die dann auch noch 24 Stunden pro Tag rumhüpfen lassen viel lästiger.


 
Bei diesem Problem kannst du dich ja mal an den Admin wenden. Der könnte, falls er gewillt sein sollte, die hüpfenden Banner aus der Banner-Auswahl entfernen.


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

nehmt z.B. Firefox + Adblock Plus
da kannste alles nervigen Sachen mit ausschalten


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> nehmt z.B. Firefox + Adblock Plus
> da kannste alles nervigen Sachen mit ausschalten



und beim nächsten forumstreffen, dein bier selber bezahlen: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=154683&postcount=7


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und beim nächsten forumstreffen, dein bier selber bezahlen: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=154683&postcount=7


Ich bin Ingenieur, wo ist das Problem wenn ich mein Bier selber bezahle ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieur, wo ist das Problem wenn ich mein Bier selber bezahle ;-)


 
Scheinbar hast du kein solches Problem wie Reparatur?


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieur, wo ist das Problem wenn ich mein Bier selber bezahle ;-)



das du immer noch keinen hast, der es dir holt? oder hast du den vertrag für Reparatur schon fertig?


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das du immer noch keinen hast, der es dir holt? oder hast du den vertrag für Reparatur schon fertig?


Ich sitze halt abends vorm Fernseher lieber mit meiner Freundin und lasse mir von ihr das Bier holen ;-)
Vielleicht sollte ich ihn aber für übertag engagieren, wenn ich am arbeiten bin ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich sitze halt abends vorm Fernseher lieber mit meiner Freundin und lasse mir von ihr das Bier holen ;-)


 
Weiß deine Freundin von diesem Forum?? Könnte tragisch enden, wie auch schon bei anderen hier.


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Weiß deine Freundin von diesem Forum?? Könnte tragisch enden, wie auch schon bei anderen hier.


Nein, aber sie wird da auch nicht zufällig drauf stossen, da sie nie im Internet ist


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie wird da auch nicht zufällig drauf stossen, da sie nie im Internet ist


 
Bist du dir da sicher??


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher??



die kette reicht nicht bis zum rechner


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die kette reicht nicht bis zum rechner


 
Hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass er sie am Herd angekettet hat!


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher??


100%ig
Die ist gar nicht dumm und hat einen guten Posten wo sie mehr verdient als die meisten anderen hier, aber was Computer betrifft hat sie zwei linke Hände (oder besser rechte, da sie Linkshänderin ist)


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass er sie am Herd angekettet hat!


Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht, da sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken
Der Kühlschrank mit Bier ist ja zum Glück auch in der Nähe des Herdes


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> 100%ig
> Die ist gar nicht dumm und hat einen guten Posten wo sie mehr verdient als die meisten anderen hier, aber was Computer betrifft hat sie zwei linke Hände (oder besser rechte, da sie Linkshänderin ist)


 
Da hast du ja eine glückliche Wahl getroffen!! :-D


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Die Idee ist gar nicht so schlecht, da sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken


 
Damit könntest du dich ja absichern, falls die zwei rechten Hände vielleicht doch irgendwann mal zu zwei linken werden!


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

reicht die kette denn auch bis zum bett
oder lässt du sie dann von der kette?


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> reicht die kette denn auch bis zum bett
> oder lässt du sie dann von der kette?


 
Kannst sie ja Abends vom Herd losketten und am Bett anketten!


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> reicht die kette denn auch bis zum bett
> oder lässt du sie dann von der kette?


Das kann man auch auf dem Sofa erledigen, dann habe ich nachts im Bett auch meine Ruhe ;-)
So lang ist die Kette ja, sonst könnte sie mir ja kein Bier bringen.

P.S.
Ich hoffe wirklich mal das sie nie das Internet für sich entdeckt.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> P.S.
> Ich hoffe wirklich mal das sie nie das Internet für sich entdeckt.


 
Da hilft wirklich nur anketten! 

Und ansonsten frag doch mal 4L oder Reparatur, was man in solchen Situationen macht oder besser nicht macht!


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

warum gibt es das Versiondog-Banner eigentlich zweimal?


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> warum gibt es das Versiondog-Banner eigentlich zweimal?
> Anhang anzeigen 5755


Die bezahlen bestimmt doppelt


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

kostet deren software dann auch das doppelte
oder muss ich immer gleich 2 davon kaufen?
muss sich doch irgendwie rechnen.


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> warum gibt es das Versiondog-Banner eigentlich zweimal?
> Anhang anzeigen 5755


 
wo genau?


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

hast du dein "Bannerproblem" immer noch nicht gelöst?


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> hast du dein "Bannerproblem" immer noch nicht gelöst?


 
Also "Problem" würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen.... 
Nein, immer noch nichts neues.


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

wenn ich bei mir das laden der grafiken blockiere sieht es genauso aus wie bei dir
such mal in der richtung.


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> wenn ich bei mir das laden der grafiken blockiere sieht es genauso aus wie bei dir
> such mal in der richtung.


 
hab ich schon probiert, nichts. witziger effekt, der gelegentlich mal beim neu laden der seite auftritt: ein banner kommt mal sporadisch durch und ist beim nächsten neuladen wieder weg:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Kannst sie ja Abends vom Herd losketten und am Bett anketten!



Hast Du auch schlechte Erfahrungen am *Herd* gemacht?


----------



## crash (10 Oktober 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hast Du auch schlechte Erfahrungen am *Herd* gemacht?


ist das aus deiner privaten videosammlung?*ROFL*


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> warum gibt es das Versiondog-Banner eigentlich zweimal?



Um ruhe in das Gezappel zu bringen. Danke dafür @Versiondog.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2008)

crash schrieb:


> warum gibt es das Versiondog-Banner eigentlich zweimal?
> Anhang anzeigen 5755


 
Wahrscheinlich gefällt dem Markus dieser graue Hund so besonders!


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gefällt dem Markus dieser graue Hund so besonders!


 

und ich hätte so gerne gahbt dass der auch noch mit dem schwanz wedelt... aber da ihr keine animierten banner mögt.

ich persönlich mag die animierten auch nicht, aber so schlimm finde ich es auch wieder nicht.

banner zwischen den beiträgen finde ich auch furchtbar, das hatten wir hier mal kurz, wurde aber gleich wieder abgestellt.


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> und ich hätte so gerne gahbt dass der auch noch mit dem schwanz wedelt... aber da ihr keine animierten banner mögt.


 
Das wär doch mal ein schönes Banner! 

Also mittlerweile hab ich mich an die animierten Banner gewöhnt. Die gehören echt noch zur harmlosen Sorte. Hab schon schlimmere erlebt.

@ Markus

Danke dass du so rücksichtsvoll bist und nur solche "normalen" Banner zulässt. :s12: Es gibt echt Admins die nehmen nicht so viel Rücksicht auf die User!


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

aber wenn eine pornoseite anfragt, und ich für alle mitglieder des forums einen gratiszugang raushandel, dann wäre das doch sicher auch ok?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> aber wenn eine pornoseite anfragt, und ich für alle mitglieder des forums einen gratiszugang raushandel, dann wäre das doch sicher auch ok?


 
solange der banner animiert ist


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> solange der banner animiert ist


 
Die Animation sollte allerdings auch zum Thema passen! 

Und vergiss unsere weiblichen User nicht!


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

naja es soll ja leute geben die irgendwelche dildos an kuka-roboter bauen um damit frauen die auf dem bett liegen zu beglücken.

wäre es pervers wenn der dildo fest geschraubt wäre und der roboter mit seinem greifer die frau... ?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2008)

grad gefunden:



Markus schrieb:


> will aber die obergrenze bei maximal 4 weiteren werbeflächen setzten...


 
...also 5? .......pro zeile


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

ne die idee waren 3x4
aber warum sollen die zeilen statisch sein?
denn 1024x768 ist nicht mehr so verbreitet und alle die eine höhere auflösung fahren bekommen die dinger nach wie vor in zwei zeilen rein.


----------



## Eliza (13 Oktober 2008)

mir ist das ja immer noch egal wie viele werbebanner du da reinmachst, ich hab da eine sehr leere hellblaue fläche....


----------



## Cerberus (13 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> mir ist das ja immer noch egal wie viele werbebanner du da reinmachst, ich hab da eine sehr leere hellblaue fläche....


 
Dann hast du ja auch nichts von den Porno-Bannern, die Markus noch haben will.


----------



## Eliza (13 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja auch nichts von den Porno-Bannern, die Markus noch haben will.


 
du hast recht. das wäre ganz übel.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich sind bei dieser Art der Werbung auch die Einnahmen deutlich höher als bei Firmen aus der Automatisierungstechnik. 
Wird dann die Anzeige auch stundenweise (statt monatsweise) abgerechnet?


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind bei dieser Art der Werbung auch die Einnahmen deutlich höher als bei Firmen aus der Automatisierungstechnik.
> Wird dann die Anzeige auch stundenweise (statt monatsweise) abgerechnet?




naja da spielen viele kriterien eine rolle...

es kommt da rauf an wo man den reindrückt
es kommt darauf an wie alt das forum ist
es kommt darauf an ob man ihn mit oder ohne reinmacht
es kommt darauf an ob der server die ganz klicks schlucken muss

...man kann das also nicht so pauschal sagen


----------



## zotos (13 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> und ich hätte so gerne gahbt dass der auch noch mit dem schwanz wedelt... aber da ihr keine animierten banner mögt.
> ...


Das wäre ja schön... noch besser wäre es das Bein zu heben um auf Siemens zu pinkeln ;o)

Animierte Banner sind für mich nicht schlimm aber das Gezappel nervt. Ich habe den Eindruck als ob ein zwei Firmen einsehen gehabt haben und die Wiederholrate reduziert haben... oder mein Rechner ist einfach langsamer geworden... vielleicht bild ich mir das auch nur ein ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2008)

mein lieber zotos, das ist einbildung bzw. könnte es an deinem rechner liegen


----------



## WernerS (13 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Um ruhe in das Gezappel zu bringen. Danke dafür @Versiondog.


Nehmen wir gerne an!
Ich persönlich finde das "Gezappel" auch etwas lästig. Damit man uns trotzdem sieht, haben wir zwei Plätzchen genommen. 



marlob schrieb:


> Die bezahlen bestimmt doppelt


Jo, machen wir - ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Oktober 2008)

> aber wenn eine pornoseite anfragt, und ich für alle mitglieder des forums einen gratiszugang raushandel, dann wäre das doch sicher auch ok?



Dann gäbe es bald keine Gäste mehr, es wären alle Mitglieder!


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Oktober 2008)

Nun sind ja alle zwölf vollzählig.

Ich zähle fünf zappelnde, ein dezent zappelndes und sechs ruhige Banner (und habe gerade, da ich antworte, im rechten Augenwinkel vier zappelnde Smileys).

*ROFL**vde*:TOOL:*ACK*

Beim Gezappel nervt mich insbesondere die Menge, besonders, wenn es dann auch noch unkoordiniert mal in dieser, mal in jener Ecke flackert.


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Nun sind ja alle zwölf vollzählig.
> 
> Ich zähle fünf zappelnde, ein dezent zappelndes und sechs ruhige Banner (und habe gerade, da ich antworte, im rechten Augenwinkel vier zappelnde Smileys).
> 
> ...



Bist du zu Hause und siehst deine Kinder toben? *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bist du zu Hause und siehst deine Kinder toben? *ROFL*


ich sitz gerade so gemütlich am Schreibtisch und träum vor mich hin - und Du must mich daran erinnern, dass mich heute morgen um fünf Uhr mein Enkel geweckt hat :evil:.

Gut, Du hast recht. Wenn Zwangsjacke, dann zuerst für die lieben Kleinen .

ROFLMAO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

was die Gestaltung von Werbe-Bannern betrifft, gibt es wohl verschiedene 
Ansichten, ein animiertes Banner soll halt den Blick auf sich ziehen. 

Mich stört das alles nicht, zumal hier im Forum die Banner nur an einer
Stelle sind. Da gibt es auch anderen Beispiele, da muss man richtig 
suchen, damit man zwischen allen Bannern und Werbefilmchen noch 
die eigentlichen Beiträge findet.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Oktober 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was die Gestaltung von Werbe-Bannern betrifft, gibt es wohl verschiedene
> Ansichten, ein animiertes Banner soll halt den Blick auf sich ziehen.
> ...


*ACK* (und schon wieder ein animiertes Smiley )

hmm ... ich hatte mal ganz allgemein gesprochen, als ich schrieb:


> Beim Gezappel nervt mich insbesondere die Menge, besonders, wenn es dann auch noch unkoordiniert mal in dieser, mal in jener Ecke flackert.


 
im speziellen ist dieses Forum schon recht angenehm in Bezug auf Werbebotschaften - die Banner beim Lesen ja meist ausserhalb des Anzeigebereichs, sodass das Flackern insbesondere auffällt, wenn man die Banner mal absichtlich betrachtet.


----------



## Cerberus (23 Oktober 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> im speziellen ist dieses Forum schon recht angenehm in Bezug auf Werbebotschaften - die Banner beim Lesen ja meist ausserhalb des Anzeigebereichs, sodass das Flackern insbesondere auffällt, wenn man die Banner mal absichtlich betrachtet.


 
Und wenn man die Banner absichtlich betrachtet, muss man das Flackern eben in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## Cerberus (8 April 2009)

Muss den mal wieder hoch holen!

Habe gerade zwei neue Banner entdeckt. Leider wieder so animierte. 

Hab bei dem einen zuerst auf die Bucht getippt. Dieses 3.2.1..... Gedöns erinnert doch sehr stark daran.


Edit:
Was ist denn mit dem dritten Deltalogic-Banner passiert? Gerade wars noch da. 

PS:
@ eliza
Du wirst diese vermutlich auch nicht sehen können oder?


----------



## zotos (8 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses 3.2.1.....



3. 2. 1. Deins? Ebay verdient ja an SPS-Komponenten sicher auch nicht schlecht ;o)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem dritten Deltalogic-Banner passiert? Gerade wars noch da.


Zwei genügen uns ;-)


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 April 2009)

hallo,
alles hat seinen preis, da die im banner teilnehmenden firmen auch was hier mit einbringen sei ihnen das flickerkram verziehen, ich glaube wenn man hier fragen zu den einzelnen produkten stellt wird man nicht einfach so abgefertigt, die leute stehen hinter ihrem produkt.


----------



## Cerberus (8 April 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Zwei genügen uns ;-)


 
Aber wieso waren dann kurzfristig drei zu sehen? Vllt kann mir Markus die Frage ja beantworten.


----------



## argv_user (8 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Aber wieso waren dann kurzfristig drei zu sehen? Vllt kann mir Markus die Frage ja beantworten.



Reicht Dir "Aus technischen Gründen" ?


----------



## Cerberus (8 April 2009)

Und aus welchen genau?? *ROFL*

Ne Scherz. Diese Antwort reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Markus (8 April 2009)

was weiß ich warum da dri waren, vermutlich hat joe irgendwas gebastelt...

wegen der geschaksfragen zum bannerdesign:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtJoBHANpiQ

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein - ich male die dinger nicht...


----------



## Eliza (10 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Muss den mal wieder hoch holen!
> 
> Habe gerade zwei neue Banner entdeckt. Leider wieder so animierte.
> 
> ...


 
ich bin gerade total verstört: sehe auf einmal 10 banner, die vorher nie da waren.... 

@markus: habt ihr irgendwas geändert in den letzten tagen? vor 3 tagen waren die noch nicht da! die kamen von jetzt auf gleich und machen mich total nervös mit dem rumgezappel, sonst hatte ich immer eine schöne, leere, hellblaue fläche!!!!!!!!


----------



## MW (10 April 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> ich bin gerade total verstört: sehe auf einmal 10 banner, die vorher nie da waren....



da fehlen dir dann trotzdem noch zwei , ich seh bei mir 12 Banner


----------



## Markus (10 April 2009)

ja es gab ein kleines upgrade


----------



## Jumper (10 April 2009)

:sw7:Also ich hab nichts gegen ein wenig beweung!!:sw7:
:sw14:iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:sm6:iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:sw14:
:sm16::s22::s11::sc6::sb4::s10::sw4::sb12::sw4::sb3::s10::s8::sb4::s11:
Da sind ja nur 20 grafiken erlaubt!:TOOL!::TOOL:


----------



## Eliza (10 April 2009)

MW schrieb:


> da fehlen dir dann trotzdem noch zwei , ich seh bei mir 12 Banner


 
nein, nur 10. hübsch symmetrisch, unten links und unten rechts hab ich keine.
@markus: mach das wieder rückgängig! ich will meine blaue fläche wiederhaben!!!


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2009)

*Aus gegebenem Anlass*

Hi,

Ich muss diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung hervorholen. In den letzten Tagen ist, wie manche von euch vielleicht schon bemerkt haben, ein neues Banner von Amikon hinzugekommen. Womit wir zwischenzeitlich wieder bei 12 Bannern angekommen sind. Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, dass mal wieder neue Firmen im Forum werben, was mich aber an diesem Banner stört ist, dass ich das Banner auch sehen kann, wenn ich angehängte Bilder anschaue (siehe angehängtes Bild). Das Banner will einfach nicht hinter dem schwarzen Hintergund verschwinden wie das die anderen Banner so brav tun. Finde ich etwas irritierend. Kann sich ja bei Gelegenheit mal Joe oder so drum kümmern. Würd mich freuen.

Gruß Cerberus

PS:
@ Eliza
Wie sieht's eigtl bei dir mit Bannern aus? Kannst sie immer noch sehen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Oktober 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> ... Womit wir zwischenzeitlich wieder bei 12 Bannern angekommen sind.



Und wenn dann Procentec den Banner noch in der übliche Größe liefert,
dann sieht es wieder richtig gut aus.


----------



## Eliza (14 Oktober 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> @ Eliza
> Wie sieht's eigtl bei dir mit Bannern aus? Kannst sie immer noch sehen?


 Ja, leider. Hoffe ja, dass sie mit irgendeinem update wieder verschwinden.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Hoffe ja, dass sie mit irgendeinem update wieder verschwinden.


 
Da sehe ich eher schwarz für dich. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Oktober 2009)

Eliza schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Hoffe ja, dass sie mit irgendeinem update wieder verschwinden.



und sie lebt doch noch ... meine mail nicht bekommen?

anyway, ich benutze ja z.zt. das vf surf-sofort mit umts ... da sind die banner echt nervig, weil sie nacheinander geladen werden und die seite so stück für stück nach unten rutscht ... habe mich schon oft verklickt ... kann man die nich bißchen verteilen? 4 oben, 4 in der mitte, 4 unten? der werbeeffekt dürftesogar noch größer sein...


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und sie lebt doch noch ... meine mail nicht bekommen?
> 
> anyway, ich benutze ja z.zt. das vf surf-sofort mit umts ... da sind die banner echt nervig, weil sie nacheinander geladen werden und die seite so stück für stück nach unten rutscht ... habe mich schon oft verklickt ... kann man die nich bißchen verteilen? 4 oben, 4 in der mitte, 4 unten? der werbeeffekt dürftesogar noch größer sein...


 
die waren mal in ner tabelle, aber die wurde entfernt um möglichst wenig zeilen bei höheren auflösungen bzw. großen bildschirmen zu haben, das war der grund damals...


----------



## Joe (14 Oktober 2009)

So Leute.

Ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht.
Flash-Banner sind leider nicht hinter der "schwarz-Transparenten" Fläche, wenn ein Bild im Anhang geöffnet wird.

Tipp: ein bisschen weiter nach unten scrollen, wenn ihr ein Angehängtes Bild im obersten Beitrag anschaut. Dann ist er nicht mehr im Bild.

Falls jemand ne' Lösung für das Problem weiss...gebt mir bitte Bescheid.


----------



## argv_user (14 Oktober 2009)

Joe schrieb:


> So Leute.
> 
> Ich hab ne schlechte Nachricht.
> Flash-Banner sind leider nicht hinter der "schwarz-Transparenten" Fläche, wenn ein Bild im Anhang geöffnet wird.
> ...





        Gegen Flash hilft meines Wissens nur, den Flashplayer  auf der Clientseite zu deinstallieren.

Das mag nicht jeder. Ihr könntet aber auf den Gedanken kommen, solche Banner nicht zu akzeptieren;


----------

